# “Free From” Claims Help Drive $30 Billion in Pet Foods Sales



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> What do you look for when buying your pet food? We’re going to guess that foods that claim to be 'free from' certain ingredients go a big way in determining your purchasing decision. Okay, we’ve got to come clean – we don’t have ESP. This is info from a market research publisher that says the 'free from' label is helping to drive the pet food market to $30 billion in sales this year.
> 
> According to Packaged Facts’ new report, _Pet Food in the U.S., 12th Edition_, pet parent want to feed their fur babies the same high-quality food we usually buy for ourselves. The strengthening of the human/animal bond is deepening, and it’s no surprise to see that niches in the pet food industry are jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> ...


Read more about 'Free From' Claims Help Drive $30 Billion in Pet Foods Sales at PetGuide.com.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't believe any claims from commercial companies, saying "free from" or anything else. That's why I switched to raw years ago.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The only "free from", I look for is free from recall &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

as someone who's been in the industry over 3 decades, when I walk through the aisles of pet food at Petsmart, I realize almost every word and every picture on a bag or can has been determined by a marketing group, looking to give the consumer what they think they want. as this article says, the companies are simply delivering what the consumer wants. you can still look at nutrients to discover what diets are actually balanced and healthy but no one does. the structure built above the Blue Buffalo shelves looked like I was about to get on a Disney World ride! FOlks on this forum have a somewhat different perspective but for the average pet owner, they are getting almost nothing but hype and marketing, nothing that has to do with actual nutrition.....Sounds like American politics!


----------

